# Can tahini go bad?



## chilliepepper (Oct 14, 2005)

...and if so, how would I know?

I have a jar of tahini in my fridge that I bought...oh, probably about 3 years ago, opened and used like a tablespoon. It's been sitting there ever since.

It doesn't smell bad, but when I stir it to mix in the oil, the thick part is a gummy texture. It doesn't really look right to me, but I'm not sure what tahini is supposed to look like.

I know sesame seeds go rancid within a few months, but this tahini doesn't smell rancid. I'm just not sure about the texture.


----------



## Ammaarah (May 21, 2005)

My tahini looks gummy after the oil separates. It's a very different consistency than peanut butter or other nut butters.

If it isn't rancid, it's good.


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

If it's been in the fridge the whole time it should be fine, so long as it doesn't have anything growing on it. Give it a good stir and take a sniff. You'd be able to smell it if it were bad.


----------

